# Pig roast without skin.



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone roasted a 75 lb. pig with the skin removed. 
http://www.gridirne.com/menu.htm
Best,
Gerold


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive never done it whole hog open on a pit, but I cook a lot of quarters, front and hind on a pit. Lots of smoke and low heat, always turns out great.

I did cook a 125 pounder whole but he was wrapped in foil then wet burlap and chicken wire to hold it all together, lowered into a hole in the ground on a huge bed of coals and the hole covered with tin.

12 hours later, we pulled it out, unwrapped it and the bones were on top and it was probably the best wild hog Ive ever eaten.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

BobbyB said:


> Ive never done it whole hog open on a pit, but I cook a lot of quarters, front and hind on a pit. Lots of smoke and low heat, always turns out great.
> 
> I did cook a 125 pounder whole but he was wrapped in foil then wet burlap and chicken wire to hold it all together, lowered into a hole in the ground on a huge bed of coals and the hole covered with tin.
> 
> 12 hours later, we pulled it out, unwrapped it and the bones were on top and it was probably the best wild hog Ive ever eaten.


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking wrapped in foil also. The wet burlap and chicken wire i will add to my notes on this.

My meat processor will butcher and skin the pig for $38. Think i will let him do the hard work.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, if he did REALLY hard work, he'd scald and scrape. 

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Raeven said:


> LOL, if he did REALLY hard work, he'd scald and scrape.
> 
> Please let us know how it goes!


Will do.
I think most processors that scald now have machines to remove the hair.
I have done it the old way and it is a lot of work.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

gerold said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking wrapped in foil also. The wet burlap and chicken wire i will add to my notes on this.
> 
> My meat processor will butcher and skin the pig for $38. Think i will let him do the hard work.


We wanted to use banana leaves, but it was late January and even on the Texas coast, banana trees were just stumps. So we substituted foil.

The hole was 8 x 8 x 6 foot deep.( Free use of a backhoe  ) We filled it heaped up with pecan wood and had a party waiting for it to burn down to coals. Started about 6 in the evening and put the hog in at midnight. 

Noon the next day the feast was on. The burlap never burned and the wire kept it together so we could lift it out of the hole with long hooks.


----------

